# Laser Hair Removal for Pilonidal Cyst???



## skm510@live.com (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there a code for this?  I was thinking possibly 17000... Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,

You are correct.use 17000.Check the timings for the procedure....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## skm510@live.com (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh' good! Thank you for your help...


Stephanie


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

you CANNOT use 17000 for laser hair removal.. it is for premalignant lesions, such as ak's.  How about using 17380?  That is the closest I could come.


----------



## Krzysztof (Dec 10, 2010)

Agreed. CPT code 17380 is compatible with the technique most often used to remove hair related to pilonidal sinus disease.



eadun2000 said:


> you CANNOT use 17000 for laser hair removal.. it is for premalignant lesions, such as ak's.  How about using 17380?  That is the closest I could come.


----------

